# HELP - can anyone recommend a genuinely good dog behaviourist?



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Our beloved two year old cockapoo is wonderful, but with one very big exception - she is scared of young kids. 

She's been well trained, but seems to view toddlers and babies as creatures from out of space having not had much experience with them. The issue is now closer to home as my sister has just had a baby. 

We introduced her to the smell by giving her a baby grow the week before they met. She was okay, but barked when he began to cry. She calmed down afterwards but seemed uncomfortable. We of course will never leave them on their own together and she'll be on a lead at all times when around a baby.

She isn't territorial and has never bitten/snapped at a human, however there's been about five times when a little one has toddled over excitedly towards her and she's backed off, but barked a warning at them. There has never been an incident of her chasing them either, her barking is clearly down to fear. It's such a pity as she's affectionate and well-behaved in other areas, but this is really making me feel stressed. 

There are so many different dog behaviourists/trainers/whisperers out there. They are also very expensive. I don't mind paying out if it's actually got some chance of making a difference, so can anyone actually recommend or has used anyone in the London area? 

Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh DebMae I can't offer any recommendations but wanted to say I'm so sorry this is happening. we are seeking help with our pup for different reasons- resource guarding and know exactly how stressful it can feel. I'm sure someone will come and recommend just the person to help- if not able to offer advice themselves and this will be simple to resolve. Keep us updated


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done for recognising you have a problem at the early stages - I am sure it will be much easier to work on with the help of a good trainer.

What sort of area of London and I will ask around for someone decent. You need a good positive reward based trainer to help you.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

where are you in London? 
North, South, East, West???

I am in the North and I have used in the past a fantastic behavioural therapist. IM me if you want the info.


----------



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. 

I'm in the SE of London, I'll inbox Peanut to see if their behaviourist will travel!

I wanted to get a recommendation as I paid for 'an expert' to come and see her as soon as I recognised she had a fear of children to sort out the problem asap. 
However I was left paying out for someone telling me to basically just keep her away from everyone!


----------



## DebMae (Oct 26, 2012)

Peanut said:


> where are you in London?
> North, South, East, West???
> 
> I am in the North and I have used in the past a fantastic behavioural therapist. IM me if you want the info.


OH dear. I'm not allowed to inbox you as I haven't posted enough messages before - are you allowed to PM me? Thanks


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

No problem. I used him. I had a one to one meeting with notes and an analysis of the problem and then we went to a field and put it in practice. Definitely money well spent. 

I would recommend you take a day off and visit him. 

http://www.alphadogtrainingschool.co.uk


----------

